# 1 3/4" to 4" fitting???



## ChuckBarnett (Jan 5, 2013)

I have 2 machines that have 1 3/4" O.D. plastic dust outlets. I've a 4" line serving each location. I'm not seeing this size combination online. Thoughts? Ideas?

Thanks, all!


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

1 1/4" PVC is about 1 11/16" in diameter OD. If you put some tacky tape around the pipe it should take up the slack.


----------



## Jim Frye (Aug 24, 2016)

Might have to do a two step fix for this situation. ShopVac makes a soft plastic (vinyl?) universal tool adapter that is stepped from 1" OD to 2 1/2" OD. It can be cut to fit the tool in question. This should get you to be able to use a standard 2 1/2" to 4" adapter. 

https://www.shopvacstore.com/shop-vac-universal-tool-adaptor-details.aspx


----------



## tvman44 (Dec 8, 2011)

Could try making a adapter.


----------



## ChuckBarnett (Jan 5, 2013)

I have done that before. I don't mind paying for something that works. And I feel like the time it would take me to make something could be better spent otherwise. But that is always a good option, unless it isn't. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ChuckBarnett (Jan 5, 2013)

Found a solution at Grizzly. 4" to 2 1/4" eccentric adapter.
http://www.grizzly.com/products/4-x-2-1-4-Eccentric-Reducer/D4225

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bellarosecabinets (Jan 28, 2017)

I have used this adapter from grizzly it works great 
the inside of the 2" is 1-3/4"
Woodstock T23841 - Universal Adapter
http://www.grizzly.com/products/Universal-Adapter/D4251?utm_campaign=zPage&utm_source=grizzly.com


----------

